# Car sick dog



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

can the dog see outside the window? Not with the window open (which is dangerous). While our dogs were younger we used a comforter wrapped into a protective bed sheet (for accidents - you can get it at bed bath and beyond) on top of the back seat thus helping them to see outside the window. As they grew we cracked the window open to let the "snoot" and get accustomed to the ride.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn suffered from car sickness, so this is how we went about it (sorry it might be long winded)

We would put him in the car - no engine running - starting off for about a minute and then increasing the time, when we got to about five minutes with no drooling/vomiting we started off again at one minute but with the engine running and worked the time up from there. We then went around the block - probably about a minute drive, and again once he was comfortable with this we gradually went round the block twice and then 3 times - I'm sure the neighbours thought I was losing the plot at this stage. This took some time - weeks rather than days

We also used some holistic drops (will try and find the name, not sure where you live so may not be available) but I think Bachs Rescue Remedy might work just as well and you cannot overdose this and it does not make the dog drowsy either so better than tablets from a vet which may sedate a dog. Ginger is also supposed to be good at settling tummys and we did give Quinn a ginger biscuit (he will eat anything) but am not totally convinced that this helped. I have read somewhere that the Adaptil Collars or sprays may also help but have no experience of them.

Good Luck


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Our guy was a year in October and has been carsick since day one. Gravol 20 min before we go works wonders. We travel with a puke bowl which we use in emergencies. He happily gets in the car and can sleep through the ride with gravol although most of the time it just calms him and he likes to look out the window. If we don't gravol him, within 5-10 minutes he has 6-8 inches of drool coming out and then the puking is not far behind. Unfortunately some dogs are just not great travelers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

